# Keeping the HD Content



## Judahb (Dec 11, 2006)

Currently, I am no longer using the Dish 921 and have upgraded to the VIP622. But, my question is what I am able to do with HD content I still have recorded to the hardrive, other than keeping the original box. Is there any way for me to archive it all onto DVHS tapes or even a computer hardrive?

Also, I was wondering if I am going to be running into the same problem with the VIP622. Is there a way for me to keep any of the HD content I have recorded, or will I have to lose it all when I lose the box?

Thank you

***Judahb***


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The only way to keep the content is to transfer it as SD analog in real time. The lack of a working firewire port (thank you Hollywood  ) put the kabash into any chances of transferring a digital output.

Someone posted that it is possible, but it would take $25,000 worth of equipment to pull it off (I presume using the DVI-D port). The data rate on the DVI-D port is too fast to capture (and can be shut down if the 921 detects that it's connected to anything but a display device).


----------



## Judahb (Dec 11, 2006)

OK, so I'm out of luck with the 921. But what about the VIP622? Am I going to be running into the same problem?

And, if so, where can I find out about the $25,000 method? :nono2:


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

> OK, so I'm out of luck with the 921. But what about the VIP622? Am I going to be running into the same problem?


Unless Dish makes some changes........yup!


----------



## Judahb (Dec 11, 2006)

Then where can I find out about the money costing method?


----------



## bhawley (Oct 27, 2002)

Judahb said:


> Then where can I find out about the money costing method?


Look here: http://www.aja.com/html/products_windows_xena.html
Think component.


----------



## Judahb (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks all, for your input. It's much appreciated.  


***Judahb***


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Keep it active,then you can keep useing it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Judahb said:


> But what about the VIP622? Am I going to be running into the same problem?


If previous hype comes to pass, it will be possible to move at least some ViP622 content to USB storage.


----------



## LesRock1936 (Jan 10, 2004)

harsh said:


> If previous hype comes to pass, it will be possible to move at least some ViP622 content to USB storage.


At this point, you can only move pictures to and from a USB storage device. Video can only be transfered to a PocketDish via USB.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Michael P said:


> The only way to keep the content is to transfer it as SD analog in real time. The lack of a working firewire port (thank you Hollywood  ) put the kabash into any chances of transferring a digital output.
> 
> Someone posted that it is possible, but it would take $25,000 worth of equipment to pull it off (I presume using the DVI-D port). The data rate on the DVI-D port is too fast to capture (and can be shut down if the 921 detects that it's connected to anything but a display device).


No, the DVI port is HDCP and cannot be used to store copies of HD content. What can be done is this-
921 VGA output to an HDanalog to digital converter such as those from Black Magic design group with firewire800 connect output. Feed this to a Mac with FCP HD and capture the video. This process uses the legal analog hole methood of copying. Before I sold my BMD card, I tried it with firewire400 and it was not fast enough for HD. I understand that Firewire800 will work but now I don't have the BMD board. No longer takes $25,000 worth of equipment but it still is not easy.


----------

